# 4 Wheeler Update Prayer Request



## predator22 (Feb 2, 2005)

It has been sometime since I have written on the status of Kevin the 14 year old in our family. 

It is a daily struggle for his life. One day he is doing great and the next he is near death. The doctors had speculated that he would not see out of one eye, and today they delivered the final news that in fact his left eye was beyond repair. He has a hard time keeping down the fluids and nutrition they give him, and he has been struggling with pneumonia for the last week. 

His physical appearance is getting better and it is amazing what doctors can do now in the form of reconstructive surgery. 

He struggles with anger issues and several times has tried to end his life by pulling out his trache. 

Kevin's father broke down today and has been in tears all day. His father has not left the hospital other than to take a shower since this happened a month ago. 

Please keep Kevin and his family in your prayers.


----------



## txred (Feb 24, 2006)

Prayers sent


----------



## Flynm (Mar 22, 2005)

wow, prayers sent!


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Prayers sent.


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

going up again, thanks for the update


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

Heavenly Father, we thank you and praise you for this day. Lord, we ask that you be with this entire family. Please give them peace and comfort in knowing that you are the "Great Physician" and are in complete control of this all. Please restore this young man to complete healing. We ask that YOU Lord,touch his mind, touch his body, and please touch his soul . We ask these things in Jesus precious Name, AMEN


Lord, i just want you to know that i believe in miracles and from the bottom of my heart i am asking of one today for Kevin.In Jesus name.


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Prayers going up for Kevin and his family.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Haven't sopped praying for him since you first posted about it. Rest assured they will all stay in my prayers. In Christ, Guy


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

P22,

Tell Kevin and his dad that NOTHING is beyond God's ability to repair.

Tell Kevin that suicide is not the manly way out. It's a permanent solution to a temporary problem. He CAN come through this injury.

Tell Kevin that it's okay to feel angry. It's even okay to yell at God and tell him you're angry. But Kevin's situation isn't God's fault. God didn't do it to him. Bad things happen in this old world and people get hurt. It's just life.

Lord God,

Touch Kevin and mend what the doctors can't fix. Repair his eye and give him back his sight. Fill him with your healing power. Drain the fluid from his lungs, heal any infections in his body. Increase his will to live. Increase his ability to hold down fluids to nurture and strengthen his body. Reveal the love of Jesus to him. Hold him in the palm of your hand and show him your mysteries. Let him know that you have plans for his future.

In the name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

I believe the hardest part of this battle is over. Heavenly Father, we pray to you in Jesus name to cause this young man to open his heart to you. We pray for you to give him a glimpse of your spirit, a touch of your supernatural love, so that he knows it was YOU. Amen.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

predator22 said:


> It has been sometime since I have written on the status of Kevin the 14 year old in our family.
> 
> It is a daily struggle for his life. One day he is doing great and the next he is near death. The doctors had speculated that he would not see out of one eye, and today they delivered the final news that in fact his left eye was beyond repair. He has a hard time keeping down the fluids and nutrition they give him, and he has been struggling with pneumonia for the last week.
> 
> ...


P22,

I had Kevin on my heart this morning, and I was praying for him. I felt impressed that a strong Christian needs to go to Kevin and pray out loud for him and annoint Kevin with oil. The oil has no power, it is a symbol of the presence of the Holy Spirit, and it is scriptural to do this.

You said the accident took place in Michigan and Kevin was transported elsewhere for his surgery and treatment. Could Kevin's parents possibly get in touch with a church in that area and ask the pastor or minister to come out and pray for Kevin and annoint him with oil? Tell him if he is turned down, to keep on calling different churches till someone says "Yes."

If you tell us what town Kevin is hospitalized in, someone on 2Cool may have friends and/or relatives in that town who could help in some way to boost Kevin's hopes.

When he finds a church that will send someone to pray for Kevin, the church also might be able to offer some encouragment and comfort to Kevin's parents. Even if just to sit at Kevin's bedside and let them go out for a meal, or whatever.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

It must be a very painful ordeal to see your son going through something like this not to mention what Kevin is going through.

Father, if it be Your will, please help Kevin and comfort his family through these difficult days. In Jesus Name, I pray, amen.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Is there any further news on this situation, my daughter wants to know.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Pyrayers sent.


----------



## nautic2200 (Jan 28, 2006)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

activescrape said:


> Is there any further news on this situation, my daughter wants to know.


The latest information I know of is when Predator22 responded to my latest post via PM to let me know that Kevin's family is surrounded by their friends and family, and their pastor comes by during the week to visit with them and Kevin. Their community has set up prayer vigils for Kevin's recovery, and his family is grateful for everyone's prayers.

I'm sure that the prayers of many for the grace of God will pull Kevin through this ordeal. So let's keep on praying.

Father God,

Please continue to pour out your healing power on Kevin in his time of need. Be merciful and restore him to full health, body, mind and spirit. When he sleeps, give him pleasant dreams. When he wakes, give him pleasant memories and remind him how much his family and friends love him. Remind him that life is worth living, and that you have good plans for his future.

Give encouragement to his family and friends and give them renewed hope in Kevin's recovery.

In the precious name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


----------

